# Kenya/Tanzania



## nalismom (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone here done a safari to Kenya and Tanzania...the animal watching kind?

Have they organized it themselves or used a big tour operator?  I know Kensington, Thompson, and A & K have tours but I am looking for information on perhaps not using large middlemen and instead local operators.  

There are 6 of us thinking of going in either 2013 or 2014.

If you want to catch the Great Migration is it best to try in the Spring early summer or September/October?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

I was able to put together a very affordable safari for four of us, for about $2,600/person plus airfare.  I used MICS Safari in Nairobi - Peter is the main guy to help you with your actual itinerary.

Here is the detail of our trip in Aug/Sept (which also includes the migration):

Mon 8/22 - Overnight in Nairobi in town (New Stanley Hotel include ½ board/dinner)
Tues 8/23 Safari #1 - Drive to Maasai Mari – 2 nights at Mara Simba Lodge
Wed 8/24 Safari #2 - Maasai Mari
Thur 8/25 Safari #3 - Maasai Mari – 1 night at Mara Savova Camp
Fri 8/26 Safari #4 - Drive Maasai Mari to Lake Nakuru – 1 night Lake Nakuru Lodge
Sat 8/27 Safari #5 - Drive Lake Nakuru to Amboseli – 2 nights Oltukai Lodge
Sun 8/28 Safari #6 - Amboseli
Mon 8/29 Safari #7 - Drive Amboseli to Lake Manyara – 1 night Lake Manyara Serena Hotel
Tues 8/30 Safari #8 - Drive Lake Manyara to Serengeti – 2 nights Serengeti Sopa Lodge
Wed 8/31 Safari #9 - Serengeti
Thur 9/1 Safari #10 - Drive Serengeti to Ngorongoro – 1 night Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge
Fri 9/2 Safari #11 - Drive Ngorongoro to Tsavo West – 1 night Voyager Ziwani Safari Camp
Sat 9/3 Safari #12 - Drive Tsavo West to Nairobi – DEPARTURE HOME (appox 10pm)

The price we're paying includes all ground transportation with driver/guide in private safari vehicle (no others with our group of 4), double occupancy lodging and all meals.

If you'd like more info, please feel free to message me privately.  Also, check out www.tripadvisor and the Kenya forums.  They are very helpful.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

nalismom said:


> Has anyone here done a safari to Kenya and Tanzania...the animal watching kind?
> 
> Have they organized it themselves or used a big tour operator?  I know Kensington, Thompson, and A & K have tours but I am looking for information on perhaps not using large middlemen and instead local operators.
> 
> ...



P.S.  Regarding the migration, it is best from July through October, with the peak being August/September.


----------



## Aussiedog (Dec 24, 2010)

*Contact Unique Safaris*

The migration is at its peak in Tanzania in Feb - March.  It is fabulous.  Baby animals everywhere.

Unique Safaris is the local operator in Tanzania used by many professional photographers for their tours.  They do a wonderful job.

Ann


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 24, 2010)

Aussiedog said:


> The migration is at its peak in Tanzania in Feb - March.  It is fabulous.  Baby animals everywhere.
> 
> Unique Safaris is the local operator in Tanzania used by many professional photographers for their tours.  They do a wonderful job.
> 
> Ann



http://www.uniquesafaris.com/contact_info.html


Richard


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 24, 2010)

Aussiedog said:


> The migration is at its peak in Tanzania in Feb - March.  It is fabulous.  Baby animals everywhere.
> 
> <<snipped>>



My bad . . . I was speaking of Kenya since that is the primary focus of our trip, although we do have a few days in Tanzania too.


----------



## nalismom (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to y'all for your thoughts....

I've done some reading and researching in the interim and I think we probably would like catch the migration on its return toward Tanzania around Sept/Oct.  

Yvonne.....wow....you seem to have gotten a good price per person for your 12 days....did that include the game drives and if so how many per day.  Also I see that you drove from park to park...Am I correct in assuming that  flying would be an increased expense?  Also how many hours did you spend in a car traveling from park to park?  Did you pick the camps/lodges you stayed at?

We are thinking of 2 nights in Nairobi since the 1st night we most likely wouldn't even arrive til after 9 pm and there are some things I'd like to see around Nairobi as well as adjusting after an almost 2 day flight.

We like to spend 3-4 nights in the Masai Mara, 3-4 nights in the Serengeti, 2-3 nights in Amboseli and also visit Nronongoro Crater, Lake Manyara and Tarangire.  

Has anyone added Zanzibar to their trip?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2011)

nalismom said:


> Yvonne.....wow....you seem to have gotten a good price per person for your 12 days....did that include the game drives and if so how many per day.  Also I see that you drove from park to park...Am I correct in assuming that  flying would be an increased expense?  Also how many hours did you spend in a car traveling from park to park?  Did you pick the camps/lodges you stayed at?
> 
> We are thinking of 2 nights in Nairobi since the 1st night we most likely wouldn't even arrive til after 9 pm and there are some things I'd like to see around Nairobi as well as adjusting after an almost 2 day flight.



Yes this is a full "drive" safari trip.  There are game drives (typically 2, some days 3) every day. I've added those details here:

Mon 8/22 - Overnight in Nairobi in town (New Stanley Hotel include ½ board/dinner)
Tues 8/23 Safari #1 - Drive to Maasai Mari – 2 nights at Mara Simba Lodge 2 game drives MD and LD
Wed 8/24 Safari #2 - Maasai Mari 3 game drives, M, MD, LD
Thur 8/25 Safari #3 - Maasai Mari – 1 night at Mara Savova Camp 2 game drives M and LD
Fri 8/26 Safari #4 - Drive Maasai Mari to Lake Nakuru – 1 night Lake Nakuru Lodge 1 game drive LD
Sat 8/27 Safari #5 - Drive Lake Nakuru to Amboseli – 2 nights Oltukai Lodge 2 game drives M, LD
Sun 8/28 Safari #6 - Amboseli 3 game drives M, MD, LD
Mon 8/29 Safari #7 - Drive Amboseli to Lake Manyara – 1 night Lake Manyara Serena Hotel 1 game drive LD
Tues 8/30 Safari #8 - Drive Lake Manyara to Serengeti – 2 nights Serengeti Sopa Lodge 2 game drives M, LD
Wed 8/31 Safari #9 - Serengeti 3 game drives M, MD, LD
Thur 9/1 Safari #10 - Drive Serengeti to Ngorongoro – 1 night Ngorongoro Sopa Lodge 2 game drives M, LD
Fri 9/2 Safari #11 - Drive Ngorongoro to Tsavo West – 1 night Voyager Ziwani Safari Camp 1 game drive LD
Sat 9/3 Safari #12 - Drive Tsavo West to Nairobi – DEPARTURE HOME (appox 10pm) 1 game drive M

M=Morning (typically before breakfast)
MD=Mid Day (typically before lunch)
LD=Late Day (typically before dark/dinner)

Again, our trip isn't until this coming Aug/Sept. but our safari company has provided us with a very detailed itinerary that includes the game drives and driving times between destinations. I think the most time between camps is about 4.5 hrs . . . and sometimes that is as much a part of the experience and may include a game drive enroute.  Yes to fly between camps is going to add significant cost.

For our safari, we will be in a safari jeep, four of us plus the driver/guide.  I believe the jeep is set up for up to six or eight, but we kept it small with just four of us.  It will be a private safari, so no other people added to our little intimate group.  





Here a pic of the vehicle that will probably be used for our group of four since we don't really need the larger eight passenger one.

As for the lodging, we told Peter at MICS Safaris what we were looking for in terms of level of service.  We did want to do a tented lodge, so we have that in our plans in the Maasai Mara.  All other accommodations are mid-level double occupancy, with restaurant/meals on premises.  Some have swimming pools as well.

As for Nairobi, I am actually arriving on Saturday a couple days before the formal schedule starts with my friends on Monday night.  My thought process is much like yours, given the long day and a half of travel and the opportunity to see and do some things in and around Nairobi.

I am planning to stay at Ngong House in Karen (a suburb of Nairobi).  I will be doing some things in and around that area to include the Giraffe Centre & Manor, David Sheldrick Elephant Orphanage, Karen Blixen (Out of Africa fame) House & Museum . . . and an early morning game drive at Nairobi Nat'l Park.  The folks at Ngong House are making ground transportation arrangements for Sunday and Monday at a very reasonable rate.  The private game drive they have scheduled for me is about the same price as what local tour companies charge (around $150 including park admission and my ground transportation to the Sheldrick Orphanage).

Speaking of the Sheldrick Orphanage . . . they are open to the general public around noontime (11a-12n I think) for viewing of the elephants at their midday mudbath and feeding.  For those who support their work through a charitable (tax deductible) donation of $50 (or more) you can also have access at their evening return to the stockades and bedtime feeding (5pm).  I am also planning that for Sunday evening.

My friends are flying into SAfrica the week prior to our safari and doing some things down there including Victoria Falls.

Anyway, if you'd like more information, I have tons I can share.  Please feel free to write me off-line with your personal e-mail address and I'll share whatever you may be interested in.

Von


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2011)

*Migration Map - Tanzania/Kenya*

It took me a while to locate this online again, but it's a nice interactive map that helps to understand the historical movement of the migration throughout the year.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 23, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> It took me a while to locate this online again, but it's a nice interactive map that helps to understand the historical movement of the migration throughout the year.




Von,

Great interactive map - thanks for looking it up and posting.


Richard


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 28, 2011)

*Another Migration Map*

Here's another migration map that also includes some blog style updates from the region.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 28, 2011)

My trip to Kenya & Tanzania is just three weeks away!  I cannot believe after starting the planning nearly 15 months ago, it is almost here.

Since my last post, I have added the Kazuri Bead Factory in Karen to my plans.

I will be sure to post here as well as on my travel blog and over at IgoUgo.com!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 30, 2011)

Why was this thread marked with 2010 other than the fact that it was started in Dec 2010?

The OP was referencing a potential trip in 2013 or 2014, and my follow up responses has been regarding a 2011 trip.

I think adding the 2010 to the title heading does it a disservice as it would imply this thread contains outdated info.

[_The 2010 indication has been removed from the thread title._ - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## nalismom (Jul 31, 2011)

Good point......since I am still researching and gathering information for 2013 or 2014.  I'm looking forward to hearing all about TimeshareVon's upcoming tip when she returns.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone posted this over on TripAdvisor which I thought was a very useful resource.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 27, 2011)

nalismom said:


> Good point......since I am still researching and gathering information for 2013 or 2014.  I'm looking forward to hearing all about TimeshareVon's upcoming tip when she returns.



It was a fabulous trip, but not without some hiccups along the way.  Some were a matter of inconvenience, but others cost us viewing time or money.  I'm still waiting to see how my tour operator handles my issues.

In the meantime, I have completed my travel journals and reviews on IgoUgo.com, so check them out.

Von


----------

